# Hello from San Antonio



## turtle

I am in the process of joining a lodge. I have read the site and have enjoyed the content. will be excited to join as soon as my petition is read.


----------



## HKTidwell

Welcome to the message board!


----------



## Raven

_Welcome, Friend!  :thumbup:_


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Welcome!!


----------



## js4253

turtle said:


> I am in the process of joining a lodge. I have read the site and have enjoyed the content. will be excited to join as soon as my petition is read.


 
Welcome to the forum.  Which lodge are you petitioning?  I belong to Patterson 1177 in San Antonio.  I'm sure we will cross paths eventually.  Thanks for helping this wonderful fraternity grow.


----------



## jonesvilletexas

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## turtle

Js I am petitioning nat washer #1270. I would be glad to meet you. My petition should be read tommorow night. Im so excited


----------



## turtle

I meet with the investagators on Thursday. Any advice would be appricated.


----------



## Raven

Thank you,
 Perhaps I will have the opportunity to sit in lodge with you someday.

My, friend
What I recommend is to simply be honest in your conversation and comfortable in your surroundings. 



turtle said:


> I meet with the investagators on Thursday. Any advice would be appricated.


----------



## turtle

Thank you raven. I will. I will keep you advised how it goes


----------



## turtle

Met with commitee went very well. It was a awesome experience. Should hear something soon i Hope


----------



## js4253

Did they explain to you that you will probably be voted on at their next stated meeting?  I believe their next stated meeting is 2-15-2010 so you don't have too long to wait.
Good Luck


----------



## turtle

They said something about 28 days. not sure


----------



## turtle

Just found out I will have my  initiation this thursday, I cant wait to start my journey.


----------



## Dave in Waco

Congrats! It will be a time you will remember.


----------



## Raven

Congratulations, my friend!
Just remember... Most of us here have experienced the very same feelings that you are and will.  Someday we will meet and talk about it.
Blessings to you and your family.



turtle said:


> Just found out I will have my initiation this thursday, I cant wait to start my journey.


----------



## turtle

Thank you Raven, that would be great. Thanks as well Dave.


----------



## js4253

turtle said:


> Just found out I will have my  initiation this thursday, I cant wait to start my journey.


 
I thought you would be initiated sooner than you thought.  I will try to make it Thursday Shawn.  Remember one thing, Thursday is your day,  you are the only reason the Brothers will be there.   They want to have you as a new member.


----------



## JTM

welcome.


----------



## turtle

That would be great bro hale, i would love to meet you


----------



## turtle

I have now entered the brotherhood. It was a awesome experience and one I look forward to growing on. Thank you Bro Hale for attending and I look forward to meeting with you again in the future.


----------



## Raven

Congratulations, Brother! Welcome to the family!  :SNC:



turtle said:


> I have now entered the brotherhood. It was a awesome experience and one I look forward to growing on. Thank you Bro Hale for attending and I look forward to meeting with you again in the future.


----------



## js4253

turtle said:


> I have now entered the brotherhood. It was a awesome experience and one I look forward to growing on. Thank you Bro Hale for attending and I look forward to meeting with you again in the future.


 
It was my pleasure to be at your initiation.


----------



## JTM

congratulations.


----------

